# Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?



## mawi (20. Januar 2013)

*Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir in Kürze das Fractal Design Define R4 Gehäuse zulegen. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter möchte ich direkt durch Be quiet! Silent Wings 2 ersetzen. Im Netz habe ich mir ein paar Bilder angesehen, die den Einbaurahmen der Frontlüfter zeigen. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, werden die Lüfter durch 4 Kunststoffnasen gehalten - sprich die Lüfter werden einfach in den Rahmen eingeklickt.

Nun haben die Silent Wings 2 Lüfter ja nicht das klassisch quadratische Design und mir stellt sich die Frage, ob ich diese Lüfter überhaupt dort einbauen kann bzw. gescheit befestigt bekomme?


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Du hast neben den Haltenasen noch die Möglichkeit die Lüfter mit jeweils zwei Schrauben zu befestigen. (nicht diagonal)
Ist die Frage wie gut die Lüfter mit jeweils zwei Steckern hält.

Aber! Ich würde einfach einen anderen Lüfter nehmen.
Hinter dem ganzen Frontaufbau ist es wirklich irrsinnig schwer den Lüfter überhaupt zu hören.
Ich hab zwei (blaue) Noiseblocker mit 800rpm laufen und die sind absolut unhörbar.
Du kannst bei dem Gehäuse ruhig einen anderen Lüfter nehmen. 
Du brauchst hier wirklich keine besondere Entkopplung und gute Lager haben auch andere Hersteller.


----------



## Technojunky (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Wenn du Silent wings kaufen willst... sind ja nich grad günstig.guck dir mal die eLoop an auch von noiseblocker... sind zwar auch nich grad günstig aber unhörbar( bei mir auch mit 12v bei 1300 rpm )... müsstest halt mal gucken ob die passen würden^^


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

also laut Anderer hier im Forum müßte es eigentlich ganz unproblematisch sein, aber wie schon gesagt worden ist, es gibt auch andere gute Lüfter, die weniger kosten bzw, ich würd erstmal die vorhandenen antesten (Lüftersteuerung und so )


----------



## Adi1 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Probiere doch erst mal die Werkslüfter, mit der beiliegenden Lüftersteuerung sind die gedrosselt gar nicht so laut.


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Ich hab im meinem Fractal XL einen 140mm Noiseblocker mit 1200rpm am laufen und der Geräuschpegel ist durch den ganzen Frontaufbau wirklich sehr sehr leise.
Die Werkslüfter sind wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bums-casemod-5778-picture614201-img-0021.html
so siehts bei mir aus eingebaut


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Wo ist bei dem Foto die Front?


----------



## oneofone (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du hast neben den Haltenasen noch die Möglichkeit die Lüfter mit jeweils zwei Schrauben zu befestigen. (nicht diagonal)
> Ist die Frage wie gut die Lüfter mit jeweils zwei Steckern hält.
> ...


 Der hält aber macht richtig Krach, da die gegenüberliegende Seite nicht fest anliegend ist. 
Nachdem ich den SW abgeklemmt habe wurde richtig ruhig. Der SW und die Fronthalterung passen nicht zu einander.

Aktuell habe ich die beide Fractal 1x Front / 1x Heck am MoBo ohne die Gehäuselüftersteuerung.
Laut SpeedFan drehen die mit ~1036 und ~1071 und sind nicht zu hören.


----------



## meratheus (20. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit bequiet UCS Silent Wings 140mm? Sind ebenso gut und leise.


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Der USC hat auch die Gumminippel.
Du meinst vielleicht den Pure, den gibts aber nur mit 120mm.

Ich würd einen von denn hier nehmen:
Produktvergleich Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A), Nanoxia FX EVO 140mm IFC 1000 (200300262), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mawi (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Zunächst besten Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten und Vorschläge.

Ich denke, dass ich mir die Fractal Lüfter doch mal anhören werde. Austauschen kann man sie ja nachträglich noch, wenn nötig.


----------



## Wald Fee (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Also ich habe zwar nur das Define R3 aber habe glaube ich die selben "Lüfterspangen", bei den Silent Wings 2 die ich eingebaut habe, habe ich einfach die normale Silent wings befestigungs Mehtode benutzt, sprich diese Plastik pins.
War eigentlich fast nirgends ein Problem, da die Silent Wings ja keinen Rahmen wie normale Lüfter habe, passen die unter die "Lüfterspangen" ohne das diese Kontakt zu diesen haben, dass einzige problem ist bei mir der Lüfter am Gehäuse Boden, dieser Wackelt ganz leicht, ist aber eigentlich kein Problem. Das Ding steht ja nur rum und wird nicht z.b. auf eine Rally mitgenommen


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Der Halterahmen vom R3 unterscheidet sich vom R4.
Beim R4 hast du für die 140er nur zwei Schraublöcher auf einer Seite von jedem Lüfter.
Wenn du 120er Lüfter nimmst, gibts vier Löcher pro Lüfter, da wären die Silent Wings kein Problem.


----------



## Wald Fee (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Da muss ich dier leider wiedersprechen, beim R3, jedenfalls bei den 2 120mm Lüftern vorne. Bei beiden Stellen wo man die Lüfter vorne anbringt sind auf jeder Seite eins der beiden Verschraubungslöcher nicht vorhanden .
Wenn ich also deine Erklärung zur Lüfterbefestigung im Define R4 richtig verstanden habe ist die im Define R3 genau die selbe, jedenfalls bei meinem Define R3. Habe gerade eben extra nochmal unter dem Schreibtisch gechecked.


----------



## meratheus (25. Januar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Der USC hat auch die Gumminippel.
> Du meinst vielleicht den Pure, den gibts aber nur mit 120mm.
> 
> Ich würd einen von denn hier nehmen:
> Produktvergleich Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A), Nanoxia FX EVO 140mm IFC 1000 (200300262), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland



Nein ich meine schon den UCS 140mm. Diese passen mit den Entkopplungsgummis auf die Kunststoffnasen in der Frontblende, zumindest bei meinem Fractal Gehäuse

Edit. Hatte letztens Silent Wings 2 verbaut. Die Entkopplungsgummis muessen auf die Kunststoffnasen passen. Durch vertauschen der Entkopplungsgummis kannst du noch den Abstand zwischen Lüfterrahmen und der Frontblende bestimmen, es waren glaube ich 2mm.


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

be quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (BL014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit den Gumminippeln kannst du aber nur zwei Stifte auf einer Seite befestigen, das ist keine stabile Befestigung.



Wald Fee schrieb:


> Da muss ich dier leider wiedersprechen, beim R3,  jedenfalls bei den 2 120mm Lüftern vorne. Bei beiden Stellen wo man die  Lüfter vorne anbringt sind auf jeder Seite eins der beiden  Verschraubungslöcher nicht vorhanden .
> Wenn ich also deine  Erklärung zur Lüfterbefestigung im Define R4 richtig verstanden habe ist  die im Define R3 genau die selbe, jedenfalls bei meinem Define R3. Habe  gerade eben extra nochmal unter dem Schreibtisch gechecked.



Das R4 hat eine andere Halterung als das R3.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tic-white-5213-picture529255-hardware-068.jpg
http://pics.computerbase.de/4/3/0/0/8/6.jpg

Beim R4 können die 140mm Lüfter nur mit jeweils zwei Schrauben befestigt werde, die sich jeweils auf der gleichen Seite befinden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ign-define-r4-5806-picture618784-dsc-3682.jpg

120er lassen sich mit allen vier Schrauben/Nippeln befestigen.


----------



## meratheus (26. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sind die jetzt schon knapp ein Jahr mit den nur 2 Nasen an der Frontblende gesteckt und die Lüfter halten. Wurden sogar schon öfters ab und angebaut, wenn das Gehäuse gereinigt wurde.

Ist mir jetzt auch gleichgültig, bei mir passt es.


----------



## mawi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

So, mein Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition ist heute geliefert worden (gestern um 12:00 Uhr bei Alternate bestellt) und ich habe die Sache mit den Silent Wings 2 im "Selbstversuch" getestet. Trotz ihrer Form passen die Lüfter ohne zusätzliche Befestigungsmittel in den Frontrahmen und halten auch fest. Hier hilft auch der gummierte Rahmen der Silent Wings 2, wodurch sie stramm im Rahmen sitzen und nicht verrutschen.

Die Fractal Lüfter habe ich auch getestet - zumindest einen. So schlecht sind sie nicht, aber ich konnte ein leichtes Klackern feststellen. Wie sich das im normalen Alltagsbetrieb bei geschlossenem Gehäuse bemerkbar macht, werde ich mir noch anhören, wenn ich die restliche Hardware eingebaut habe.

Bestellt habe ich auch den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW). Von dem mitgelieferten Lüfter bin ich allerdings sehr enttäuscht. Dessen Lager schleift - zwar nicht übermäßig laut, aber doch zu hören  Hätte ich mehr von erwartet. Hier muss ich mich wohl auch nach einem alternativen Lüfter umsehen.

Aber die Silent Wings 2 sind wirklich spitze! Zwar recht teuer, aber super laufruhig und der Luftdurchsatz passt auch. Hier gibt es nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Lass den Macho-Lüfter mal ein paar Stunden bei 100% laufen, ein Lagerschleifen bei einem neuen Lüfter ist nichts außergewöhnliches.
Die Hälfte meiner Noiseblocker hatten ein sehr lautes Lagerschleifen, habs sie über die Nacht laufen lassen und am nächsten Morgen war nichts mehr zu hören.
Mein Macho ist flüsterleise.


----------



## meratheus (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*



mawi schrieb:


> So, mein Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition ist heute geliefert worden (gestern um 12:00 Uhr bei Alternate bestellt) und ich habe die Sache mit den Silent Wings 2 im "Selbstversuch" getestet. Trotz ihrer Form passen die Lüfter ohne zusätzliche Befestigungsmittel in den Frontrahmen und halten auch fest. Hier hilft auch der gummierte Rahmen der Silent Wings 2, wodurch sie stramm im Rahmen sitzen und nicht verrutschen.



sag ich doch 



mawi schrieb:


> Die Fractal Lüfter habe ich auch getestet - zumindest einen. So schlecht sind sie nicht, aber ich konnte ein leichtes Klackern feststellen. Wie sich das im normalen Alltagsbetrieb bei geschlossenem Gehäuse bemerkbar macht, werde ich mir noch anhören, wenn ich die restliche Hardware eingebaut habe.
> Bestellt habe ich auch den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW). Von dem mitgelieferten Lüfter bin ich allerdings sehr enttäuscht. Dessen Lager schleift - zwar nicht übermäßig laut, aber doch zu hören  Hätte ich mehr von erwartet. Hier muss ich mich wohl auch nach einem alternativen Lüfter umsehen.



So wie Abductee schon schrieb die Thermalright Lüfter laufen lassen (Senkrecht stehend, 12V). Da selbe würde ich mit Fractal-Lüftern ebenso handhaben. Könnte das leichte Klackern auch verschwinden.


----------



## iP Man (4. November 2014)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

auch ich hab mir das gehäuse heute bestellt in weiß mit seitenfenster, ich besitze noch 2 Gehäuselüfter Scythe Slip Stream 120 120x120x25mm 800 U/min 11 dB(A) schwarz

meine idee wäre die 2 scythe lüfter vorne einzubauen und hinten einen "teuren" BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm.

wäre das optimal oder habt ihr bessere vorschläge? natürlich weiß ich jetzt nicht ob die eingebauten lüfter überhaupt gut sind aber ich denke eher nicht 

oder sollte ich lieber die scythe dinger nicht einbauen?


----------



## Adi1 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Silent Wings 2 als Frontlüfter im Fractal Design Define R4?*

Die verbauten Lüfter sind nicht so schlecht.

 Die kannst Du gedrosselt problemlos nehmen.


----------

